# Ton- (und Bild-) träger mit herausragender Audioqualität



## DIY-Junkie (21. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend,

da ich gerade mal wieder am "bewusst Musik hören" bin (siehe https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/wer-hoert-noch-bewusst-musik.598041/) und es absolut genieße, dachte ich mir, eröffne ich doch mal ein Thema zu einer weiteren Herzensangelegenheit:
Die Audioqualität von unserer liebsten Musik. Ein Thema zu besch...eidenen Tonaufnahmen würde schnell voll werden, da bin ich mir sicher, da in meiner CD-Sammlung genug in diese Kategorie passt. Leider gibt es viel zu viele Aufnahmen, die durchschnittlich oder sogar total grausam sind (bspw. durchschnittlich: Metallica - Master of Puppets, grausam: Metallica - Death Magnetic)
Daher möchte ich hier auf die Aufnahmen eingehen, die hinsichtlich ihrer Produktion/Tonqualität herausragend sind. Denn diese Perlen sind doch leider eher rar gesät.
Ich fange mal mit einem Beispiel einer Blu Ray und einer CD an.
Blu Ray: *Hans Zimmer - Live in Prague*
Ein Livekonzert also. Ich habe viele Konzerte auf DVD und Blu Ray, aber dieses sticht heraus. Ich bin jedes mal innerlich zerrissen, ob ich mit Kopfhörern oder mit den Lautsprechern hören soll. Meine Kopfhörer sind leider im Mittel- und Hochtonbereich viel klarer und besser als meine Lautsprecher (was vllt. auch am Raum liegt), aber mit den Lautsprechern kommt noch das "Bauchgefühl" dazu, was man mit den KH eben nicht hat. Auf dieser Blu Ray hört kann man so viele schöne Details heraushören, jedes Instrument ist perfekt aufgelöst, die Dynamik stimmt. Es ist einfach ein Hochgenuss, hier zuzuhören.

CD Beispiel (ich bringe erstmal nur eins): *Dire Straits - Love over Gold*
Enthält meinen Lieblingstitel von den Dire Straits (Telegraph Road) daher bin ich hier befangen, aber die Qualität ist absolute Spitzenklasse (Original-CD von 1985). Die Dynamik ist riesig, Gesang, Instrumente sind klar und präzise. Rauschen oder Übersteuern gibt es nicht. Die perfekte CD.

Nun seid ihr dran: Kennt ihr weitere CDs, DVDs, BRs oder digitale Inhalte mit einer überdurchschnittlichen Tonqualität?


----------



## Research (21. Mai 2021)

Ghost in the Shell Soundtrack, wenn man ihn bekommt. Also der Echte aus Japan, nicht der ECHTFILM-Quark.


----------



## Anthropos (21. Mai 2021)

Cooles Thema, bringe ich mich gerne mit ein.
Im Rock/Metal-Bereich finde ich die Tonqualität gerade bei Live-Aufnahmen oft mäßig. Bzw. trennt sich hier aber auch schnell die Spreu vom Weizen. Eine gute Studio-Band ist noch lange keine gute Live-Band. (System of a Down fällt mir hierzu ein.)


DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> durchschnittlich: Metallica - Master of Puppets


Findest du? Ich finde der Klang von Master of Puppets hat zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (1986!) einen bis dahin noch nicht gekannten Maßstab gesetzt. Viel schlimmer war die Klangqualität beim Nachfolger "...and Justice for all", weil einfach mal komplett keine Bass-Gitarre zu hören ist. Damit schwenke ich jetzt auch mal zum eigentlichen Thema, denn gerade heute, habe ich das hier entdeckt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vumrar1k928

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So hätte das Album schon damals klingen müssen, ein wahrer Genuss für die Ohren. 

In Sachen Tonqualität kann ich darüber hinaus empfehlen:
Alles von der Band "The Ocean". Die legen einfach auch richtig viel Wert auf's ganze drumerherum. Nicht nur Ton-Abmischung, sondern auch Cover-Gestaltung, Booklet, etc. Exemplarisch mal ein Song:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPMrwSwl8is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In Sachen Tonqualität ist eine der besten Live-Aufnahmen, die ich kenne, ein Konzert von den Chilli Peppers:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmrGz8qSyrk:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Darüber hinaus kann man glaube ich kaum grandioser einen Gig eröffnen! )

Was mir sonst noch einfällt:
Meshuggah - Catch 33
Opeth - Pale Communion
Tool - Lateralus
Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt. 2


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2021)

Jethro Tull: Bursting Out:
https://www.amazon.de/Bursting-Out-...1&keywords=bursting+out&qid=1621629091&sr=8-1 .

Hör Dir mal Ians Flötensolo an ("Flute Solo Impression").
Da hörst Du jeden Atemzug.

Saga: In Transit:
https://www.amazon.de/Transit-Saga/...eywords=SAGA+In+Transit&qid=1621629312&sr=8-1 .

In "Dont Be Late": der Sythesizer ist eine Wucht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) für ein Live-Konzert.

Rainbow - Live in Germany - 1976:
"Stargazer" (was sonst): Tony Cary legt an den Keybords los, wie Jon Lord (R.I.P.)
natürlich läßt sich das Richie Blackmoore nicht lange gefallen und schlägt gnadenlos zurück.

Wenn Du viel Zeit hast:
"Mistreated".
Besser habe ich es nie gehört - nicht mal auf der LP (Burn).
Ronny J. Dio (R.I.P.) in Höchstform.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (21. Mai 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Cooles Thema, bringe ich mich gerne mit ein.
> Im Rock/Metal-Bereich finde ich die Tonqualität gerade bei Live-Aufnahmen oft mäßig. Bzw. trennt sich hier aber auch schnell die Spreu vom Weizen. Eine gute Studio-Band ist noch lange keine gute Live-Band. (System of a Down fällt mir hierzu ein.)
> 
> Findest du? Ich finde der Klang von Master of Puppets hat zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (1986!) einen bis dahin noch nicht gekannten Maßstab gesetzt. Viel schlimmer war die Klangqualität beim Nachfolger "...and Justice for all", weil einfach mal komplett keine Bass-Gitarre zu hören ist. Damit schwenke ich jetzt auch mal zum eigentlichen Thema, denn gerade heute, habe ich das hier entdeckt:
> ...


Ja, And Justice for all ist noch schlechter, aber Master of Puppets fand ich immer auch recht fad (was natürlich nicht für die Musik gilt). Was in dieser Zeit schon möglich war, kannst du dir auf Love over Gold anhören (siehe mein Eingangsbeitrag). da liegen Welten dazwischen. Dass Metallica gute Qualität bringen kann, haben sie auf ihrem 1991er Black Album bewiesen, hier war jemand am Werk, der sich auskannte. Alle anderen Alben - bis heute - kommen da nicht ran.
Schonmal coole Resonanz hier, da hab ich wieder was zum Hören 
Übrigens Metropolis Pt2 finde ich auch eher (über-)durchschnittlich, leider. Gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsalben, aber ein wenig mehr Dynamik und Bass wäre hier Gold wert gewesen.


----------



## Anthropos (21. Mai 2021)

Ja, bei Master of Puppets sind mir die Gäule durchgegangen, das gebe ich zu. 
Klangmäßig ist da Luft nach oben, aber von der Art Heavy Metal zu spielen, war das zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon ein Brett. 
Freue mich hier auch auf neue Anregungen für's Ohr.

@wuselsurfer: Habe mir eben "Mistreated" angehört (Nürnberg 1976). Top Performance von allen!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (21. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Jethro Tull: Bursting Out:
> https://www.amazon.de/Bursting-Out-Remastered-Jethro-Tull/dp/B0000YB7Z8/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=bursting+out&qid=1621629091&sr=8-1 .
> 
> Hör Dir mal Ians Flötensolo an ("Flute Solo Impression").
> ...


Von Saga habe ich nur die "Detours" live CD. Werde mir die "In Transit" CD mal bestellen und höre mal rein.
Von Jethro Tull habe ich noch gar nichts, ging an mir bisher völlig vorbei. Habe gerade No Lullaby auf Youtube gehört und denke, dass ich mir ein paar CDs bestellen werde 
Ok, dann gibts von mir noch einen Tip für heute Abend:
*Soen - Lotus*
Wer Opeth kennt, wird wahrscheinlich auch Soen kennen 
Das ganze Album ist toll, zum ersten Einstieg empfehle ich den Titelsong "Lotus" oder "Martyrs". Die Qualität des Gesangs ist hier außergewöhnlich wie ich finde. Man versteht jedes Wort.


----------



## Anthropos (21. Mai 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Von Jethro Tull habe ich noch gar nichts, ging an mir bisher völlig vorbei.


Musst dir auf jeden Fall mal "Locomotive Breathe" geben. Klassiker! 

Nette Story, weil wir's ja auch eben von Metallica hatten:
1989 hat Jethro Tull den _Grammy Award for Best Hard Rock /Metal Performance_ bekommen, obwohl alle damit gerechnet haben, dass Metallica diesen gewinnen werden (für Justice for all).
Als Metallica dann 1992 den Grammy endlich bekommen haben, war die erste Aussage von Lars Ulrich:
"I think the first thing we got to do is [...] we got to thank Jethro Tull for not putting out an album this year!" 



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Soen - Lotus


Kenn ich natürlich. Super Tipp! Kann ich auch nur empfehlen! 
Mein Lieblings-Track von Soen ist aber auf einem anderen Album:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OfwG3Z0Jsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flx23 (22. Mai 2021)

Nettes Thema und es sind auch echt schon ein paar Perlen genannt worden   

Was mir letzten durch Zufall sehr positiv aufgefallen ist war bring me the horizon - Live At The Royal Albert Hall. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGc9W-_C9u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6jWOzzvHVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fand ich klanglich wirklich gelungen und hat auch den ein oder anderen Gänsehautmoment hervorgerufen. 



Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Im Rock/Metal-Bereich finde ich die Tonqualität gerade bei Live-Aufnahmen oft mäßig. Bzw. trennt sich hier aber auch schnell die Spreu vom Weizen


Das ist leider wirklich war... Ganz extrem find ich den Unterschied bei bullet for my valentine... Die studio Alben sind qualitativ alle auf einen guten Niveau, live aber absolute Katastrophe... Neben der qualität ist man sich da manchmal nicht sicher ob sie gemeinsam oder gegeneinander spielen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYCY6ObJ6IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vs





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFJwdkTnRBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich könnte jetzt noch ewig so weitermachen und die für mich klanglich besten Stücke aufzählen (within temptation - Paradies, johnny cash - hurt, rise against - hero of war,...), aber sonst wird es ein wenig zu lang der Post.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2021)

Ich messe sowas eigentlich immer eher anders herum. Also welche Medien waren so schlecht dass es wirklich der enthaltenen Musik schadet.
Davon hab ich Z.B. zwei Mal AC/DC: No Bull(Live DVD) und Black Ice. Und natürlich die digitale Verunstaltung von "With A Little Help From My Friends" in der Woodstock Version von Joe Cocker. Nein, der Background Sänger war kein Eunuch. Irgendwo bei YT gab es Mal eine überspielte VHS wo da plötzlich ein Mann singt   .
Gegen ein vernünftig abgestimmtes und dann meinetwegen auch komprimiertes Stück hab ich sonst garnichts. Das erwähnte Love Over Gold klingt (in meinen Ohren) als LAME-VBR mp3 immer noch super.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (22. Mai 2021)

@ Humanist:
Übrigens Slane Castle ist mir ein Begriff. Ich durfte 2019 Metallica dort erleben 

@fix23
Bring me the Horizon kannte ich noch gar nicht. Vielen Dank dafür.
Habe mir gerade Doomed angehört und das klingt wirklich gut.
Royal Albert Hall, immer wieder Royal Albert Hall. Irgendwann will ich da auch mal hin. So viele Größen haben dort schon gespielt.

@ Oldstyle:
Wie gesagt, den thread mit Negativbeispielen zu füllen wäre überhaupt kein Problem, das soll aber hier nicht sein. Da könnte man ganze Bands auflisten, die es nie geschafft haben, eine akzeptable Qualität abzuliefern (Bsp. King Diamond)

*Anathema - Universal*
Eine wirklich gute Live Aufnahme, hier ein Titel daraus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFo332Y5uIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und noch eine meiner absoluten Lieblings-live-performances
*Porcupine Tree - Way out of here*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uuj9XjwArAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut euch nur an, was Gavin Harrison hier gegen Ende abzieht, das ist unmenschlich.
Ich konnte zum Glück noch eine der sehr raren Blu Rays dieser Aufnahme ergattern. Hat zwar ein halbes Vermögen gekostet, aber das ist es mir wert 
Habe Steven Wilson schon mehrmals llive gesehen und das war immer richtig gut.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2021)

Wenn es nur um die Performance geht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Unglaublich, was Focus da abliefert.

Oder die alten Auftritte von Genesis mit Gabriel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FBcz3tBH74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .
Keiner hat sich mehr umgezogen beim Konzert.

Der Prince Of Darkness darf natürlich nicht fehlen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lNyPc2ih3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Und Ozzy hat immer was für sein Publikum übrig und kühlt es ab.


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. Mai 2021)

Wurde schon ziemlich viel Gutes genannt. Gerade bei Tull bevorzuge ich die LPs.
Einen Wahnsinnsklang hat von Jean Michel Jarre "The Concerts in China" in 24 Bit!
Gruß T.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Mai 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Und noch eine meiner absoluten Lieblings-live-performances
> *Porcupine Tree - Way out of here*


Porcupine Tree klingen Live sogar besser als im Studio. Das schaffen nicht viele. 
Schade, dass da nichts mehr kommt. Die Solo-Sachen von Steven Wilson sind nicht so meins. 

Eine Sound-Perle aus dem Sludge/Stoner-Bereich (da ist guter Sound oft rar gesät) ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BWI6I9NPCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auf Schallplatte klingt's noch um einiges besser.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wurde schon ziemlich viel Gutes genannt. Gerade bei Tull bevorzuge ich die LPs.
> Einen Wahnsinnsklang hat von Jean Michel Jarre "The Concerts in China" in 24 Bit!
> Gruß T.


Hört man die bessere Qualität auf einem MASH-CD-Player (SL-PG 400A, Technics)?


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hört man die bessere Qualität auf einem MASH-CD-Player (SL-PG 400A, Technics)?



Auf meinem Harmann&Kardon HD7400 hört man es auf alle Fälle.
Seit 30 Jahren treue Dienste 
Gruß T.


----------

